# $2,700 5D III?!?



## libertyranger (Aug 25, 2012)

Saw this posted on DPReview today in their forums. The seller has good feedback, however the warranty looks like it could be an issue. It says Canon USA warranty at one point in the description, yet in another part it says no manufactured warranty. Are they even making money off of these?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Canon-EOS-5D-Mark-III-22-3MP-Digital-SLR-Camera-Body-/300768503539?forcev4exp=true


----------



## canonian (Aug 25, 2012)

I've always thought that if a deal looked too good to be true then there's probably something wrong. 

I would never risk buying a high-end piece of gear from anywhere but a reputable dealer. Especially if it's a camera and you're a pro who depends on it for work. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## LostArk (Aug 25, 2012)

Just wait a few months. 5D3 will be $2700 at B&H in no time flat once D600 hits.


----------



## carlc (Aug 25, 2012)

NO, save yourself a lot of heartach. This is a "bait and switch" shop. Go to the site and the $2700 5DIII is sold out; however, you can "bid" on other 5DMkIII's, all north of $3,000. If you are the winning bidder, expect a phone call trying (high pressure) to sell you upgraded shipping, extended product warranty, extra batteries (non-Canon), memory cards and more. If you say NO, you will wait and wait for delivery and it will never come.

You can call and call, get rude people and told every story in the book about when your item will ship.


----------



## Axilrod (Aug 25, 2012)

It says he's sold 130 of them and he does have 99.4% positive feedback, but that price does seem pretty low. Kinda irks me that I paid almost $3800 for mine with tax when it first came out.


----------



## RLPhoto (Aug 25, 2012)

libertyranger said:


> Saw this posted on DPReview today in their forums. The seller has good feedback, however the warranty looks like it could be an issue. It says Canon USA warranty at one point in the description, yet in another part it says no manufactured warranty. Are they even making money off of these?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Canon-EOS-5D-Mark-III-22-3MP-Digital-SLR-Camera-Body-/300768503539?forcev4exp=true



Its possible, I bought mine for Evil Bay for 3099$. USA Retail, Non-grey market, never opened.


----------



## libertyranger (Aug 26, 2012)

I've kept my eye on this seller for a couple of weeks. The price has fallen over time till the $2700 I saw today. Now it's saying it's sold out, so I am guessing the remaining few models they had sold at an extremely reduced price. 



RLPhoto said:


> libertyranger said:
> 
> 
> > Saw this posted on DPReview today in their forums. The seller has good feedback, however the warranty looks like it could be an issue. It says Canon USA warranty at one point in the description, yet in another part it says no manufactured warranty. Are they even making money off of these?
> ...



That is an excellent price! How do you know it's a USA retail and you have your warranty?


----------



## m3tek44 (Aug 26, 2012)

I agreed with many folks. Do you really want to spend $2.7K on Ebay find out it's grey mkt and open box and having to ship it back to seller? I have sold and bought (over 1.2K 100% feedback) many items on Ebay but I sure don't risk $2.7K on unknown seller. Save yourself a headache and buy from Authorize dealer!!!


----------



## Bosman (Aug 26, 2012)

Don't do it!


----------

